# Step one of our surrogacy journey



## MummyJo82 (Apr 6, 2010)

I joined here a few months back when Hubby and I were contemplating our future with surrogacy and egg donation.
Since then I am happy to report that hubby and I have made progress.  We have decided our family is complete with 3 daughters and hubby has been and had his vasectomy (he worried himself grey over it and it was totally painless)!!   

We are this week signing up to COTS and filling in the mountains of paperwork we have had fore sometime, to become Surrogates, we have decided to not use my eggs but to use my womb as a "holiday home" hopefully for someones little precious emby.   
We are both nervous but excited at our journey ahead!


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck on becoming a surrogate and well done for doing so xxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

What an amazing thing you are about to do.
Being a surrogate is the most unselfish thing you could ever do, people like you are what dreams are made of.
Well done
xx


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done you!  I hope you find all the info you need to get started and to make that all important choice of which couple to help!  I hope you have a great surrogacy journey.  Fx


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just like to say good luck 
I met my couple through COTS and I am now pregnant with Triplets!!!

Might see you on the boards over there

Nic xxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow Nic - TRIPLETS!!!
Oh that would be a dream for us! i love the idea of multipal births, OH is not so keen though 
x


----------

